# New Micro Skiff 15'4" Gheenoe



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

cup holders...congrats on the new bote and welcome to the forum!

Dave


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Fish slime! Congrats and welcome. I'll take a Beam Black on the rocks please!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

The standard stuff ... TM Mount 

Bilge Pump ....

and yes Cup holders !

                                         Dave

Extend the tongue on the trailer and add a Nose Bunk ... Trailer too short Boat hangs off too much ...

This is my .02 YMMV


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Before you put a heavy motor on your boat, lengthen the trailer tongue and bunks or at least move the winch stand foreward.

Frank_S


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> Before you put a heavy motor on your boat, lengthen the trailer tongue and bunks or at least move the winch stand foreward.
> 
> Frank_S


I have some work to do on the trailer...i.e. lights, guides, bunks, etc. Is there anywhere (on the forum) I can find the recommended trailer layout for this specific gheenoe? I've been looking through previous posts and everybody seems to have their own way...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Any suggestions for a first mod?


A second job, which will help pay for all the stuff you'll want to add to your new ride. ;D

Seriously though, a front casting deck is the best mod I made to my highsider, followed by a front trolling motor mount. Then it gets tougher to decide...probably the jackplate, or false floor, or middle deck, or the hydrofoil, or the rod tubes, or the dry storage, or....oh forget it, the list is endless.  Have fun...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

1. Extend the trailer bunks!

2. Make some type of front (maybe rear as well) deck. Use your imagination and tell us about how you did it.

3. Bilge pump (don't wait until you understand why we say this).

4. Rip out the center section and make a false floor.

Have fun and congrats!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

I put a low front deck on mine and a false floor. But everyone wants there a different way, Tell us how you are going use it and maybe we can come up with more suggestions.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

OK Guys I went out in the Cold and shot this for him .... [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm originally from Punta Gorda, so shallow water redfishing is my passion. I am a student at UCF so my funds are completely gone from this purchase (no beer for me  ) Any modifications will be slow, but I will post them all. My plan is to get the boat titled first (The boat has NEVER been titled before...it was used as a canoe so there was no need.. however this is presenting me with a problem getting a title easily. I called the DMV and they said all I need is a notarized bill of sale and I should be good) and then get a battery for the troller and adjust/fix the trailer. After that everything is up in the air. My plan is to use this to fish the little econ and the lagoon. Hope this clarifies some things.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> OK Guys I went out in the Cold and shot this for him .... [smiley=fun_84.gif]


Thanks a lot! I really appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I really enjoy my raised decks and false floor. A bilge is great too! An extra drain plug is always good to carry around.. Congrats on your Gheenoe!!!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New Micro Skiff 15!'4" Gheenoe*

Welcome to the forum  ;D
Nice looking boat I understand completely when you bring going to college and having a boat andddd being tight with money  :-/ . Its an everyday thing for me,but you'll get it there. Agree strongly with making the trailer more suitable for your boat(along with having it registered) and cup holders are a must in and out of college  . definitely come in handy  
Good Luck


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Moved the winch stand up and moved the bunks closer together. I still think I'm going to add two center bunks about 16" apart and a center block more towards the bow. I think the proportion is better now since the winch stand is moved up, is it enough?


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

You're looking much better now! Just be very careful not to jackknife the trailer as it could be rough for your tailgate. After launching and reloading my 'Noe this evening I may add that you would want to think about investing in some guide poles. And yes, raised front and rear decks add so much more to the effectiveness of the Highsider.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, since the last post I have been real busy. I have installed the following:
- S.S. Cooler Tie Downs
- 3 Cleats
- New bunks on the trailer
- Jack on the trailer
- Homemade Trailer Guides
- 55lb. MotorGuide Varimax SW Edition
- New Battery


Finally got to take her fishing for about an hour after I was done with all this...didn't catch a thing, but it was more of a test drive than anything.

I'll post more pictures on how I did everything in the coming days.


Also, since I got a new trolling motor I have an Endura 30 that is not being used. The bottom part is no good... but the rest is and could be used to rebuild an older one. PM me if you need it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done! It appears that you have already extended the bunks all of the way to support the transom. 

That is important on many boats ( most on boats with a motor hung on the transom). The longer bunks prevent a "hook" forming in the hull. Short bunks cause this, I'm told. 

Congratulations on your improvements.
regards, rich


----------

